# personality style



## AllyKat

*Compulsive*
Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A preoccupation with matters of order and control. Not only are you supremely well organized and settled into your usual and familiar routines, you also believe that others should be. This may lead the people around you to perceive you as a moralistic stickler and a busybody - someone who's always pointing out the inefficiencies and mistakes of others, smugly flaunting your own successes as a model for others to follow. Unbeknownst to yourself, however, one reason that you cling to the rules is because you feel that you constantly must fight off urges to let loose in order to be worthy of love and respect. You most likely have unacknowledged feelings of anger and defiance that you hide away from the world, attempting instead to present a perfect facade that others may admire and respect.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

*Your personality style is: Schizoid
*
Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A defect in your ability to form social relationships and an under-responsiveness to all sorts of stimuli. You exhibit an intrinsic emotional "flatness" where the highs don't get too high and the lows don't get too low. Emotions like joy, anger, and sadness do not move you as much as they move other people. Your natural state appears to be one where you have "retired" a bit into yourself, which is one source of the calmness that characterizes your normal state. Unlike what might be expected, your passivity and lack of vitality is not a form of self-protection, but simply seems to be your natural state.






​


----------



## Cal

Personality Style TestYour personality style is:Multiple Personality StylesOh dear, oh dear. Either you clicked 'Agree' to too many questions that did not really apply to you, or you appear to have multiple, equally prominent personality styles. It is quite possible that you have several personality styles that are all strongly expressed and which co-exist in you. Whether you really have these multiple personality styles, or you just clicked 'Agree' too leniently, we are unable to say, and we are therefore also incapable of giving you a more personalized description. But you can consult the charts below in order to see which of the styles you score the strongest on.










All I can think about is Stelio Kontos theme song...​


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

Aw yeah! *No Marked Personality Style!*

We all have our problems to grapple with, but you appear to be untroubled by the negative elements of personality styles. Perhaps you followed our instructions too severely and clicked 'Disagree' to too many items, or perhaps you really are an upstanding paragon of health and psychic well-being. In other words, your scores indicate that you do not have a strongly pronounced personality style. However, you can still get a feel for which of the personality styles fit you the most by consulting the charts below.









Highest is Compulsive at 43%, and Narcissistic and Dependent are tied at 29%.


----------



## Super Luigi

@AllyKat

I too scored high on Compulsive.

[HR][/HR]
@ButIHaveNoFear

I'm jealous of you for the best results yet.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear

@The Penguin


> [HR][/HR]
> @ButIHaveNoFear
> 
> I'm jealous of you for the best results yet.


Oh, don't be so negativistic! (bad joke) 
I just wish the book thing was free so it would actually explain what the categories are and help people get their numbers down if they want. A lot of improvement is possible through practicing a different mindset. 

[HR][/HR]
P.S. Thank you for teaching me how to make this line! I'm going to use it a lot now!

EDIT: But apparently I still can't quote correctly!


----------



## Super Luigi

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> @The Penguin
> 
> 
> Oh, don't be so negativistic! (bad joke)
> I just wish the book thing was free so it would actually explain what the categories are and help people get their numbers down if they want. A lot of improvement is possible through practicing a different mindset.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> P.S. Thank you for teaching me how to make this line! I'm going to use it a lot now!
> 
> EDIT: But apparently I still can't quote correctly!


You're right. A lot of people, tests, and resources, all tell you what you're doing wrong, but they don't give any solutions.


----------



## Krayfish

Electra said:


> if 100%; I guess you have some tendencies :wink:roud:
> 
> But seriously, the test seems a bit exaggerated.


Oh definitely, no doubt. Welcome to the ENFP club btw :>


----------



## Rithrius

The Penguin said:


> You're right. A lot of people, tests, and resources, all tell you what you're doing wrong, but they don't give any solutions.


That's usually the kind of information they expect you to pay for.


----------



## Super Luigi

Rithrius said:


> That's usually the kind of information they expect you to pay for.


that's economics for you


----------



## Pasta

Multiple.
Last time I did it schizoid came out on top.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

Wow, personalitycafe really seems to have a lot of schizoid members roud:


----------



## Electra

Mister Bimbo said:


> Wow, personalitycafe really seems to have a lot of schizoid members roud:






I as just gonna write that :laughing: 

[HR][/HR]

It really surprises me that I didn't score high on avoident .


----------



## Rong Wong

Multiple Personality Styles

Oh dear, oh dear. Either you clicked 'Agree' to too many questions that did not really apply to you, or you appear to have multiple, equally prominent personality styles. It is quite possible that you have several personality styles that are all strongly expressed and which co-exist in you. Whether you really have these multiple personality styles, or you just clicked 'Agree' too leniently, we are unable to say, and we are therefore also incapable of giving you a more personalized description. But you can consult the charts below in order to see which of the styles you score the strongest on.


----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


> The schizoid is still leading


As a matter of fact, it's tied with Depressive. I'm assuming you mean @Contraire


----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


> I'm talkin' bout trends hun.
> People be chizoid


hmm, well it was 6th on my results, so that makes me feel proud


----------



## Super Luigi

Electra said:


> Respect :cooler:


There's a beautiful word. Thank you.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork

What intrigued me the most was how high my sadistic/masochistic scoring turned out. It makes me sounds as if I just relish in people being in pain and suffering and torment, and that the idea they're doomed to eternal damnation makes me smile ... although, I can't think of a case to prove or disprove this.


----------



## Persona Maiden

Your personality style is:
Multiple Personality Styles
Oh dear, oh dear. Either you clicked 'Agree' to too many questions that did not really apply to you, or you appear to have multiple, equally prominent personality styles. It is quite possible that you have several personality styles that are all strongly expressed and which co-exist in you. Whether you really have these multiple personality styles, or you just clicked 'Agree' too leniently, we are unable to say, and we are therefore also incapable of giving you a more personalized description. But you can consult the charts below in order to see which of the styles you score the strongest on.

57% on negativistic, avoidant, borderline and sadistic. Avoidant I can see, but the other 3 don't really fit.

43% on schizoid, and hypomaniac. Nether of these feel like they should be that high.

29% on compulsive, depressive, masochistic, and schizotypal. I expected compulsive to be higher, considering I have OCD. masochistic, fits some, probably close to right, others don't seem like they should be so high. (I've no clue what schizotypal is though)

14% on anti social, dependent, and paranoid. expected first to be a bit higher. last two are probably on track with the %.

0% on narcissistic, and histrionic. Probably true.

I also have problems with the questions though. I don't like putting 2 different statements in a question, and having to select both or not at all, when only half the question is true.


----------



## Jaune

*Multiple Personality Styles*
Oh dear, oh dear. Either you clicked 'Agree' to too many questions that did not really apply to you, or you appear to have multiple, equally prominent personality styles. It is quite possible that you have several personality styles that are all strongly expressed and which co-exist in you. Whether you really have these multiple personality styles, or you just clicked 'Agree' too leniently, we are unable to say, and we are therefore also incapable of giving you a more personalized description. But you can consult the charts below in order to see which of the styles you score the strongest on.


----------



## Charus

But anytho, here are the results:


----------



## Electra

Corrupted Cosmos said:


> 105 questions? Holy fuck... It's just too much in my opinion.
> 
> Also some of the questions are invalid in my opinion. Talking about the "Putting on the pedal" question, since not everyone owns a car or drived one.


I don't have neighter the liscence or a car eighter atm. :kitteh:
Also in another MBTI test, the test asked a question that was hard to answer for relatively economicly poor people like me.
I can't remember exactly what it was, but I think it was something ala "Do you go more often on holiday to Sibir or Hawaii? Or Do you prefer the michelin 5 star restaurant or mc donalds?" I'm not saying those are good or bad, but the thing is, I would not be able to realisticly choose those things If I wanted to, because some of them might be too much of a luxury. Yeah as if I can even even leave my community atm :dry: Sheez


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

"Multiple Personality styles"










Here is another similar test I took a while ago:










I can be rather eccentric, but I'm sane, and healthy :tongue:


----------



## Pippi

*Your personality style is*:

*Avoidant*

Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A susceptibility to anxiety and depression, which you guard against by withdrawing from evaluative social situations. You may appear emotionally flat to others at times, but contrary to how others perceive you, this flatness is not your actual state. Instead, you use it as a form of self-protection: As soon as you are around people, feelings of tension and disharmony start to creep up on you. By presenting yourself as quiet, reticent, and modest in social situations you hope to inject some remoteness whereby you can maintain emotional distance in the event that others should start expressing negative evaluations of you. The irony is that you have a strong desire for acceptance and affection, but you restrain these longings in yourself because you are afraid that if you let others get close to you, they will only end up hurting you.







Aww! Poor Pippi!


----------



## Electra

Pippi said:


> *Your personality style is*:
> 
> *Avoidant*
> 
> Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: A susceptibility to anxiety and depression, which you guard against by withdrawing from evaluative social situations. You may appear emotionally flat to others at times, but contrary to how others perceive you, this flatness is not your actual state. Instead, you use it as a form of self-protection: As soon as you are around people, feelings of tension and disharmony start to creep up on you. By presenting yourself as quiet, reticent, and modest in social situations you hope to inject some remoteness whereby you can maintain emotional distance in the event that others should start expressing negative evaluations of you. The irony is that you have a strong desire for acceptance and affection, but you restrain these longings in yourself because you are afraid that if you let others get close to you, they will only end up hurting you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Poor Pippi!


Deer deer! :chat02:


----------



## colder

"Avoidant"


----------



## Bimbo

I look at the result and then closed the tab.


----------



## unimportant

Electra said:


> "Today I'm going to a party so...I'll think ill chooooose...histrionic!" roud:


Meaning you'll hit on random guys flamboyantly overacting ?! :exterminate:


----------



## Electra

unimportant said:


> Meaning you'll hit on random guys flamboyantly overacting ?! :exterminate:


Whaat :laughing:
I t[SUP]h[/SUP][SUP]o[SUB]u[/SUB]ght[/SUP] his*tr[SUP]i[/SUP]**[SUP]o[/SUP]*[SUP]nic[/SUP] is[SUB] a[/SUB][SUB] pa[/SUB]rty [SUB]pe[/SUB]*rs[SUP]on[/SUP]**al*i[SUB]ty. [/SUB]and gre[SUB]at for[/SUB]*a pa*[SUB]*rty* :typingneko::fall:[/SUB]


----------



## Hexigoon

*Your personality style is:
Negativistic*

Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: An internal discontentment and chronic irritability that springs from a deeply rooted feeling of ambivalence about yourself and others. You deal with this ambivalence by acting passive-aggressively towards others, oozing skepticism and discontent at them as a means to express your inner ambivalence. Constantly uncertain about your own capabilities, you alternate between submerging yourself to the wishes of others and rebelliously asserting yourself as a free individual who is entitled to respect and should not be bossed around. In your inability to decide whether to turn to others or to yourself for security and direction, your strategy for coping with internal conflicts resembles that of a young child who must constantly test the parental boundaries in order to find his own footing in life.


----------



## unimportant

Electra said:


> Whaat :laughing:
> I t[SUP]h[/SUP][SUP]o[SUB]u[/SUB]ght[/SUP] his*tr[SUP]i[/SUP]**[SUP]o[/SUP]*[SUP]nic[/SUP] is[SUB] a[/SUB][SUB] pa[/SUB]rty [SUB]pe[/SUB]*rs[SUP]on[/SUP]**al*i[SUB]ty. [/SUB]and gre[SUB]at for[/SUB]*a pa*[SUB]*rty* :typingneko::fall:[/SUB]


LoL (brilliant color scheme) Histrionic Personality Disorder is a terrible thing, and if you've seen it, you know it...It can do a ton of harm, and as PD's go it's inherently pervasive. I would certainly not want to meet a histrionic girl neither at a party nor elsewhere, because matter of fact there isn't a single good thing I could do for her, except recommend professional counseling.


----------



## unimportant

Hexigoon said:


> *Your personality style is:
> Negativistic*
> 
> Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails: An internal discontentment and chronic irritability that springs from a deeply rooted feeling of ambivalence about yourself and others. You deal with this ambivalence by acting passive-aggressively towards others, oozing skepticism and discontent at them as a means to express your inner ambivalence. Constantly uncertain about your own capabilities, you alternate between submerging yourself to the wishes of others and rebelliously asserting yourself as a free individual who is entitled to respect and should not be bossed around. In your inability to decide whether to turn to others or to yourself for security and direction, your strategy for coping with internal conflicts resembles that of a young child who must constantly test the parental boundaries in order to find his own footing in life.


I got my doubts about this...After all, you just averaged 40% for every single one, of the most prevalent personality disorder there are. If it were true, it would make for a rare case of multiple co-morbidity...


----------



## Electra

unimportant said:


> LoL (brilliant color scheme) Histrionic Personality Disorder is a terrible thing, and if you've seen it, you know it...It can do a ton of harm, and as PD's go it's inherently pervasive. I would certainly not want to meet a histrionic girl neither at a party nor elsewhere, because matter of fact there isn't a single good thing I could do for her, except recommend professional counseling.


Not sure I have met one but I saw one in youtube and she looked very normal to me


----------



## unimportant

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> "Multiple Personality styles"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another similar test I took a while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can be rather eccentric, but I'm sane, and healthy :tongue:


I would say you bar-graph actually describes the few ENTJ's I've met rather accurately...Please, take it easy on other people, most aren't trying to hurt you, and there's no plausible reason for being cruel towards others - and even less to enjoy the suffering, you purposely inflict on them. 

Also, don't take this the wrong way...No need to be paranoid. :exterminate:


----------



## Electra

unimportant said:


> I would say you bar-graph actually describes the few ENTJ's I've met rather accurately...Please, take it easy on other people, most aren't trying to hurt you, and there's no plausible reason for being cruel towards others - and even less to enjoy the suffering, you purposely inflict on them.
> 
> Also, don't take this the wrong way...No need to be paranoid. :exterminate:


This test is very overkill, hahahaa. Don't take it too serious!!


----------



## unimportant

Electra said:


> Not sure I have met one but I saw one in youtube and she looked very normal to me


Most cases on youtube are artistic impressions, not the real thing. Also, the few on youtube that are the real thing, generally have been diagnosed, probably read up on it, and to some extent are hopefully coping/overcoming the PD. 

The ones who haven't been diagnosed, aren't aware of their condition, and to some extent "act out" freely on it, are prone to get themselves and others into a considerable amount of trouble. 

(disclaimer: I should know, I once dated one...On the fair said, fully healthy people can also make a ton of wrong choices, act in wrong ways, and have negative consequences on those surrounding them.)


----------



## Electra

unimportant said:


> Most cases on youtube are artistic impressions, not the real thing. Also, the few on youtube that are the real thing, generally have been diagnosed, probably read up on it, and to some extent are hopefully coping/overcoming the PD.
> 
> The ones who haven't been diagnosed, aren't aware of their condition, and to some extent "act out" freely on it, are prone to get themselves and others into a considerable amount of trouble.
> 
> (disclaimer: I should know, I once dated one...On the fair said, fully healthy people can also make a ton of wrong choices, act in wrong ways, and have negative consequences on those surrounding them.)


Well I am sorry to hear you had a bad time, though


----------



## unimportant

Electra said:


> Well I am sorry to hear you had a bad time, though


Ahhh, water under the bridge...Just saying. At least I have a fellow INFP with an excellent sense of humor cheering me up :happy:



Electra said:


> Or Do you prefer the michelin 5 star restaurant or mc donalds?"


That would be the michelin restaurant for me... (I must treat myself right roud


----------



## Hexigoon

unimportant said:


> I got my doubts about this...After all, you just averaged 40% for every single one, of the most prevalent personality disorder there are. If it were true, it would make for a rare case of multiple co-morbidity...


I don't know, what it says isn't necessarily inaccurate. I was surprised it scored me highest on negativistic though since I'm often optimistic, but I did answer as honestly as I could. I would've expected avoidant and depressive to be highest really.


----------



## unimportant

Hexigoon said:


> I don't know, what it says isn't necessarily inaccurate. I was surprised it scored me highest on negativistic though since I'm often optimistic, but I did answer as honestly as I could. I would've expected avoidant and depressive to be highest really.


Can it be true? Am I engaging an INFJ? That is something remarkable indeed...

Well, I think this test "boxes you in" across the personality disorders, "normal, healthy, and balanced" doesn't seem to be an option except in how low you score across the categories, meaning most people should score below 20% in most categories. 

Also, there are positive correlations between specific MBTI types and specific PD's. The INFP that took the test before you (upthread) scored in the usual categories of PD's commonly associated with INxP. So there is some rational behind it... However on a whole, it associates what are natural MBTI tendencies/weakness specific to each type, with full-blow disorders. (And that association isn't entirely sound, per se.)


----------



## Electra

Hexigoon said:


> I don't know, what it says isn't necessarily inaccurate. I was surprised it scored me highest on negativistic though since I'm often optimistic, but I did answer as honestly as I could. I would've expected avoidant and depressive to be highest really.


Can't remember you being negative even once tbh


----------



## Hexigoon

unimportant said:


> Can it be true? Am I engaging an INFJ? That is something remarkable indeed...
> 
> Well, I think this test "boxes you in" across the personality disorders, "normal, healthy, and balanced" doesn't seem to be an option except in how low you score across the categories, meaning most people should score below 20% in most categories.
> 
> Also, there are positive correlations between specific MBTI types and specific PD's. The INFP that took the test before you (upthread) scored in the usual categories of PD's commonly associated with INxP. So there is some rational behind it... However on a whole, it associates what are natural MBTI tendencies/weakness specific to each type, with full-blow disorders. (And that association isn't entirely sound, per se.)


Haha, am I the only one you've engaged with on here?

Well sure, every test is attempting to box you into some category. Has anyone here scored below 20% in most of the categories? I wonder what such a person would be like, to have such low neuroticism. 

There is? Mmm well then I don't know what PDs would be most commonly associated with INFJs. 




Electra said:


> Can't remember you being negative even once tbh


Thankfully, I'm good at hiding it.


----------



## unimportant

Hexigoon said:


> Haha, am I the only one you've engaged with on here?


I think I've texted with another one on the forum but it was rather brief...



Hexigoon said:


> Well sure, every test is attempting to box you into some category.


Well, being "boxed in" in this case means putting you into categories where you don't actually belong. For example, most of those personality disorder categories have a threshold of criteria, if you don't meet enough criteria you don't have that disorder.



Hexigoon said:


> I wonder what such a person would be like, to have such low neuroticism.


I thought neuroticism had completely fell out of use.



Hexigoon said:


> There is? Mmm well then I don't know what PDs would be most commonly associated with INFJs.


Good question. This study makes a correlation: An empirical investigation Jungs types and PD features, and this one is similar regarding in dealing with addiction. I think I saw references in some Oxford handbooks on PD correlation with MBTI type...But regarding the INFJ in particular, I don't know...


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor

unimportant said:


> I would say you bar-graph actually describes the few ENTJ's I've met rather accurately...Please, take it easy on other people, most aren't trying to hurt you, and there's no plausible reason for being cruel towards others - and even less to enjoy the suffering, you purposely inflict on them.
> 
> Also, don't take this the wrong way...No need to be paranoid. :exterminate:


I was notified of someone quoting me so I decided to search for the post by checking all my recent posts. No shit I wasn't able to find it :laughing: . 

Will keep what you said in mind


----------



## Pasteldemerme

Ahmm... I don't know how to post images (phone) Can someone help me? Lol

INTP-T 549sp

Anyways, I actually took this test a while ago:

14% Narcissistic
43% Antisocial
14%Histrionic
29%Dependent
29%Sadistic
86%Compulsive
57%Negativistic
14%Avoidant
14%Depressive
43%Masochistic
43%Borderline
14%Paranoid
100%Schizoid
43%Schizotypal
43%Hypomaniac

The 100% schizoid makes sense to me, although not like the actual disorder. 

What really puzzles me is the 86% compulsive. I don't identify with it much, tbh, and I can't remember answering anything that would suggest it. However, if I look more into it, there are definitely some subtle behaviours that make sense for this, like intrusive existencial thoughts and stuff. Still, I don't how it reflects on the test.


----------



## JacobN

Anyone know about the Personality test. So that I can conduct in my office and my employees should know about their Personality.


----------



## Eset

Uhh... not sure how I got 100% Sadistic...


----------



## Skimt




----------



## Zye




----------



## red_evening_apple




----------



## T.K




----------



## ImpossibleHunt




----------



## Fallen Angel

*Schizotypal*

*Your test scores suggest that your personality style entails:* There is considerable variety in the traits of the personality style that you scored the strongest on (the schizotypal one). However, your fundamental characteristic seems to be a certain oddness - oddness in thought, oddness in behavior, oddness in speech, and oddness in perception. Your "odd" perceptions tend to be either illusory in character (i.e. a tendency towards magical thinking) or a slightly suspicious bent in the sense that you think that strangers are weird, threatening, or out to hurt you. Even those closest to you sometimes think that you are 'distant,' being more engaged with your own thoughts than what is going on around you.


----------



## secondpassing

Had to look up a bunch of these terms. Just because I'm happy often doesn't make me a hypomanic. I'm not compulsive at all. I'm not much of an attention seeker, but I guess posting here makes me one doesn't it


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm so not histronic or hypomaniac I think I must have broken the test.


----------



## secondpassing

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm so not histronic or hypomaniac I think I must have broken the test.


Just a happy individual that happens to get along with others?
Also, we're test buddies now :]


----------



## tanstaafl28

secondpassing said:


> Just a happy individual that happens to get along with others?
> Also, we're test buddies now :]


I'm far from perfect, but this is so not me. I may be a little larger than life, but I sure do not seek attention.


----------



## Bellerixx

The site says "Oh dear, oh dear. Either you clicked 'Agree' to too many questions that did not really apply to you, or you appear to have multiple, equally prominent personality styles"

I think I need to go to therapist lol(kidding). because I'm sure that I clicked everything right

Paranoid and schizotypal sounds scary


----------



## TKDfan888




----------



## luka.exe

😬...


----------

